# Frage an die OWLer: Sintfeld Höhenweg per MTB



## quantec (24. April 2012)

Hört sich ganz reizvoll an:

http://www.sintfeld-hoehenweg.de/

Ist jemand diesen Weg mit dem MTB gefahren? Finde leider nichts im Web oder im Forum. Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar. 

LG

Andy


----------



## judyclt (24. April 2012)

Ich kenne so gut wie alle Teilstücke des Weges, aber habe noch nie die ganze Strecke am Stück gefahren. 

Landschaftlich betrachtet ist es eine tolle Ecke. Fahrtechnische Leckerbissen hat die Route jedoch kaum. Größtenteils geht es über geschotterte Wirtschaftswege. Da der Weg als Wanderweg konzipiert ist, kommen einem viele An- und Abstiege recht sinnfrei vor, zumal die Abfahrten eben nicht aus leckeren Trails bestehen. Folglich betrachte den Sintfeldweg lieber als Natur- und Kulturerlebnis und weniger als MTB-Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quantec (24. April 2012)

judyclt schrieb:


> Ich kenne so gut wie alle Teilstücke des Weges, aber habe noch nie die ganze Strecke am Stück gefahren.
> 
> Landschaftlich betrachtet ist es eine tolle Ecke. Fahrtechnische Leckerbissen hat die Route jedoch kaum. Größtenteils geht es über geschotterte Wirtschaftswege. Da der Weg als Wanderweg konzipiert ist, kommen einem viele An- und Abstiege recht sinnfrei vor, zumal die Abfahrten eben nicht aus leckeren Trails bestehen. Folglich betrachte den Sintfeldweg lieber als Natur- und Kulturerlebnis und weniger als MTB-Strecke.



Danke für die Info. Das heißt zum entspannten biken für Anfänger genau richtig? Habe Gerüchte gehört, das Teile sehr stark verwachsen sind und deshalb nicht befahrbar sind. Stimmt das? Den Teil in der Region Wewelsburg-Ahden-Büren kenne ich ja, das ist perfekt zu fahren. Ist der Rest der Strecke von ähnlichem Charakter?

LG

Andy


----------



## judyclt (24. April 2012)

Fahrtechnisch für Anfänger sicher ok. Konditionell aber nicht ganz ohne bei fast 150km und unzähligen Hm. Im Südteil ziehen sich meiner Meinung nach die Steigungen auch noch mehr als im Nordteil. Planst du die Strecke an einem Tag? Ich würde die auch gerne mal im Ganzen fahren, aber ein Tag dürfte recht hart werden.

Zugewachsene Stellen? Wo soll das denn ungefähr sein? Nach Henglarn runter war es mal etwas enger im Sommer, weil die Pflanzen so hoch waren. Sonst wüsste ich keine zugewachsenen Stellen. Wobei mir gerade auffällt, dass ich zwischen Essentho und den Bleikuhlen wohl doch noch nie war. Andererseits dürfte der Eggeweg, der dort auch verläuft, wohl kaum zuwachsen.


----------



## quantec (24. April 2012)

judyclt schrieb:


> Fahrtechnisch für Anfänger sicher ok. Konditionell aber nicht ganz ohne bei fast 150km und unzähligen Hm. Im Südteil ziehen sich meiner Meinung nach die Steigungen auch noch mehr als im Nordteil. Planst du die Strecke an einem Tag? Ich würde die auch gerne mal im Ganzen fahren, aber ein Tag dürfte recht hart werden.
> 
> Zugewachsene Stellen? Wo soll das denn ungefähr sein? Nach Henglarn runter war es mal etwas enger im Sommer, weil die Pflanzen so hoch waren. Sonst wüsste ich keine zugewachsenen Stellen. Wobei mir gerade auffällt, dass ich zwischen Essentho und den Bleikuhlen wohl doch noch nie war. Andererseits dürfte der Eggeweg, der dort auch verläuft, wohl kaum zuwachsen.



Wo das genau ist wurde mir nicht gesagt. Aber ich denke wir versuchen die Tour einfach mal und laden den GPS-Track runter. Allerdings an 2 Tagen. Ich bin mit meiner Frau glücklich, ich möchte das das so bleibt ...   
Evtl. fahre ich die Tour auch mit einem Radkollegen, dann wohl an einem Tag. Aber erst ab Sommer, momentan reicht die Form noch nicht.


----------



## NeoRC (24. April 2012)

quantec schrieb:


> Wo das genau ist wurde mir nicht gesagt. Aber ich denke wir versuchen die Tour einfach mal und laden den GPS-Track runter. Allerdings an 2 Tagen. Ich bin mit meiner Frau glücklich, ich möchte das das so bleibt ...
> Evtl. fahre ich die Tour auch mit einem Radkollegen, dann wohl an einem Tag. Aber erst ab Sommer, momentan reicht die Form noch nicht.



Das schaffen wir schon 
Augen zu und Kette rechts


----------



## judyclt (13. Mai 2012)

Sind heute über die Egge von Norden kommend über Blankenrode, Essentho, Wünnenberg usw. bis PB zurück gefahren. Lässt sich alles astrein fahren. Besonders Richtung Egge sind sogar richtig feine Trails dabei und es ist nichts zugewachsen. Allerdings haut die Strecke ganz schön rein. Bei schwülem Wetter oder 35 Grad wäre das echt grenzwertig. Hauptsache bei guter Sicht fahren. Man hat tolle Ausblicke.


----------

